# Do recepients of a PowerPivot Report need to have Excel 2010 and PowerPivot installed to view



## wells146 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello MrExcel community!

I have just discovered the Power of PowerPivot from MrExcel's You Tube pod casts and I have already downloaded and have begun using it. My question is... if I create a PowerPivot report and send to a user who does not have PowerPivot installed and is running a lower version of Excel, will they still be able to use the file and filter by the slicers etc...?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## RoryA (Apr 10, 2012)

If they are running a version pre 2010, they can't use slicers; pre 2007 I don't think the pivot table will be a working pivot either.


----------



## wells146 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Rory. Our company does have office 2010 available for upgrade but they do not force the upgrade on everyone. (they will eventually) Most employees will still be on Excel 2007. I will try a test with a couple of users and see what results I get. I appreciate your quick response.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## powerpivotpro (Apr 10, 2012)

The pivots won't work in 2007 - they won't be interactive at all.

If someone has 2010 but they don't have the addin, again, the pivots won't be interactive.

In order to be interactive, the user must have 2010 AND the addin.

More info here:

http://www.powerpivotpro.com/2010/12/powerpivot-for-excel-2007/

Of course, if you have a PowerPivot server or hosting service, the users only need a browser and they get interactivity


----------



## wells146 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation Rob. I guess I will have to encourage our folks to download Office 2010 and PowerPivot add in.

Regards,
Greg Wells


----------



## RoryA (Apr 11, 2012)

wells146 said:


> Thanks for the confirmation Rob. I guess I will have to encourage our folks to download Office 2010 and PowerPivot add in.
> 
> Regards,
> Greg Wells



If they are having on 2007, it shouldn't take much urging to get them to move up to 2010.


----------



## RoryA (Apr 11, 2012)

powerpivotpro said:


> The pivots won't work in 2007 - they won't be interactive at all.



Thanks for the correction, Rob - good to know (well bad, but you know what I mean!)


----------



## powerpivotpro (Apr 11, 2012)

No problem Rory.  You rock, BTW


----------



## RoryA (Apr 11, 2012)

I still suck at PowerPivot (for the moment, hopefully) though!


----------

